# Baking in cans and mason jars?



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

I have made a few small cakes in mason jars and recently came across a bread recipe for cooking in an old coffee can. I would like to bake bread in mason jars instead of a tin can. Do you think this would work? Anyone use other things to make baked goods?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I see no reason tht you can't bake bread in a wide mouth mason jar. The pints would be best due to the fact that quarts, although wide mouth, have a shoulder below the rim.

The food police are probably going to jump on this and tell you it isn't safe to "can" cake in a mason jar, but for just using it as a container, it will be fine.

Most Boston Brown Bread recipes call for using a 1 lb. coffee can. Modern small coffee cans are smaller, though.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

I bake in dog food cans! washed of course.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Novel idea. I guess any large can will do.


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

My Grandmother used to bake bread in a one pound coffee can. Can't remember why, except it was a novelty for her. She cut both ends out of the can to remove the bread easier.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

This is new to me, how do you bake in a mason jar?..my thought process tells me it would break.


----------



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

Fowler said:


> This is new to me, how do you bake in a mason jar?..my thought process tells me it would break.


Baking on a small scale with mason jars is super easy. The glass is made to withstand high heat since they are used for canning. I have made little cakes, pies, and other desserts in them. Plus you can put on the lid an take it with you  just be careful to not over fill it or it will bake over the side and don't put it on anything cold when u take it out of the oven or it will crack. Let it cool on the baking sheet  I am just nervous to try it in larger jars and with bread.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

I have baked cakes in wide mouth jars, seal and place on shelf. It is sometimes hard to remove even with wide mouth. However, they retain their moisture. I have several in my emergency stash.


----------

